# Camera Computer Connectivity Issues



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Neither mine nor the 710's cameras are connecting to the computer when I put the USB (i.e. it doesn't register that there is a camera in there).Does anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Obvious question but have you tried another USB port. Does device manager report any faults with the USB ports?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah I tried that, and 710's USB pen seems to work cheers anyway Robert... Its really irritating as I havefinally gotten around to taking piccies of my modest collection


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damaged lead?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Tried two leads now,I'm beginning to think I may have to reinstall Vista


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Much easier to not connect your camera in the first place & use a card reader (I assume that's why you are connecting the two?)

Card readers are cheap & less hassle as they just plug in to the usb port like a pen drive

Paul


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Simple question I know, but you are turning the camera 'on' after connecting to the USB in order for the operating system to see it? Is the camera perhaps showing as a hard drive in 'My Computer'?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> Much easier to not connect your camera in the first place & use a card reader (I assume that's why you are connecting the two?)
> 
> Card readers are cheap & less hassle as they just plug in to the usb port like a pen drive
> 
> Paul


Cheers Paul Imay try that 



feenix said:


> Simple question I know, but you are turning the camera 'on' after connecting to the USB in order for the operating system to see it? Is the camera perhaps showing as a hard drive in 'My Computer'?


The computer only occasionally recognises it as a hard drive and even then I can't get thepictures off it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You haven't got other drives connected, eg C,D,E,F already assigned ? as camera's tend to only try and connect to these


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds to me like its the camera that at fault then rather then the computers.

If its seeing it as drive then it should work. Best thing is to just buy a card reader they are only a few Â£Â£ now and saves hassle especially as it sounds like your camera is at fault


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Parabola said:


> The computer only occasionally recognises it as a hard drive and even then I can't get thepictures off it.


Does the card have a 'lock'? Could that make a difference?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mattbeef said:


> Sounds to me like its the camera that at fault then rather then the computers.
> 
> If its seeing it as drive then it should work. Best thing is to just buy a card reader they are only a few Â£Â£ now and saves hassle especially as it sounds like your camera is at fault


I think I will bya reader, cheers everyone


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

have you tried it on another computer?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

No I got tired of it and stumped for a card reader in the end


----------

